# Vaping And High Blood Pressure



## Rudi

So i have been vaping for 4 months after kicking the habbit of a pack and a half a day stuyvesant red.
I am 28 Years old and i am a little over weight.
went to the doctor yesterday with other problems and went home with a whole new set of problems.. .
He told me i have high blood pressure (And i know this doctor for about 10 years now and have never seen him go white when he saw my Blood pressure) 
I honestly dont know anything about this, not even sure what my pressure was or what the normal level is, but all i do know is he was damn serious, booked me for a follow up on Monday and gave me a Hypertension information page to go and read...

Now although i know Nicotine,Caffeine and overweight contributes to High BP, what worries me is that i go for an annual medical check up for work and have been for one about 4-5 months ago and my BP was normal.. Now vaping for 4 months, and even reduced from 18mg to 12mg i have dangerously high BP..
its a scary thought that vaping is the cause of this,(and i hope it is not) but if any one can shine some light on this toppic it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm not sure about you specifically, what's causing blood pressure spike.

But I just went in for sinusitis and mine was fine.

I've been vaping for 5 or so months.

The last time I had high blood pressure was directly attributed to sinus.

So I don't know of coarse, but I don't see how cigs didn't cause any spike but eCigs would.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rudi

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm not sure about you specifically, what's causing blood pressure spike.
> 
> But I just went in for sinusitis and mine was fine.
> 
> I've been vaping for 5 or so months.
> 
> The last time I had high blood pressure was directly attributed to sinus.
> 
> So I don't know of coarse, but I don't see how cigs didn't cause any spike but eCigs would.


Thank you for that info.. yea i also dont see how its possible, gna go and buy me a home BP and Sugar testing machine and Monitor it.. also will be reducing my caffine intake (im a coke addict lol aswell as coffee)

will see what happens on monday..


----------



## rogue zombie

I would fully disclose everything with the doc though.

You never know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

If you want to reduce your BP, start by getting hold of some raw cayenne pepper and take a teaspoon twice a day. It's available from all health shops for the great price of very cheap. Don't use the Robertsons spice one though, make sure it's pure cayenne pepper. Don't just take my word for it though, research it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mo P

My Bros and I been vaping about 2 and a half years, all went for full blood work ups. None of us had high BP, but the one that's a bit on the chubby side had high cholesterol. We're all in our early to mid twenties.


----------



## Rudi

Alex said:


> If you want to reduce your BP, start by getting hold of some raw cayenne pepper and take a teaspoon twice a day. It's available from all health shops for the great price of very cheap. Don't use the Robertsons spice one though, make sure it's pure cayenne pepper. Don't just take my word for it though, research it.


i eat cayen pepper with everything.. i buy those think its robbertsons..


----------



## free3dom

Have you read this article that @Alex posted on monday...seems to indicate that there IS a connection (even though they seem unsure as to what exactly the effect is)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/could-vaping-reduce-your-blood-pressure.6544/


----------



## Alex

free3dom said:


> Have you read this article that @Alex posted on monday...seems to indicate that there IS a connection (even though they seem unsure as to what exactly the effect is)
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/could-vaping-reduce-your-blood-pressure.6544/


It turns out that smoking does lead to a temporary increase in blood pressure ? Dr Farsalinos estimates that this lasts for about 15 minutes.

But the effects on long term blood pressure are more controversial.

*Long Term Effects of Smoking on Blood Pressure*
In a four year study of over 8,000 steel workers, Duk Heel et Al found that quitting smoking can lead to an increase in blood pressure or hypertension ? or both. They also found that increases in blood pressure among non-smokers (as well as quitters) was higher than in current smokers.

A separate study found that while smoking is accepted as bad for both mother and foetus, nicotine actually protects against pregnancy-induced hypertension, a leading cause of death in both pregnant women and their foetuses. This is probably due to the anti-inflammatory effects of nicotine. (Note: The methodology of this study involved placentas and not pregnant smokers).

Take smoking out of the equation, and some scientists start to get enthusiastic about nicotine.

Dr Newhouse, who had been researching the effect of nicotine on Alzheimers and Parkinsons disease, stated:

"In our studies we find it actually reduces blood pressure chronically. And there were no addiction or withdrawal problems, and nobody started smoking cigarettes."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rudi

free3dom said:


> Have you read this article that @Alex posted on monday...seems to indicate that there IS a connection (even though they seem unsure as to what exactly the effect is)
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/could-vaping-reduce-your-blood-pressure.6544/


Yep i have seen it and went through it again this morning. lol and was reading through it again just now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

I am jst worried that its the main cause of it.. id rather give up the other pleasures in life, but vaping has become a lifestyle/hobby and i realy dont see myself quiting it.. i feel part of something now.. Smoking for me is a stereotype class... vaping is a new lifestyle, and by the research i have personally done everything points in the GOOD direction... its the time frame that worries me a bit...did my medical 5 months ago..BP fine.. quit smoking and vaping for 4 Months.. BP high... coincidence? i dnt know


----------



## BumbleBee

High BP was one of the reasons I wanted to quit so badly, the last time I had it checked was at the pharmacy, the nurse looked panicked and would let me leave, she was about to call a doctor for an emergency appointment. I stand corrected but it was something ridiculous like 240 /160. Had it checked at the doc the following day and it was 140/100 as usual. That was at the beginning of the year, guess I need to have it checked again. I wanted to buy one of those digital meters that straps onto your wrist but was advised by my pharmacist not to waste my money on it as they aren't accurate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rudi

i remember about 5 years ago i went cold turky for 4 months and went for a blood test for a life insurance policy, results came back and i had BP probs aswell as Sugar problems (also picked up like 35kg's in that 4 month period and i was a heavy drinker).. then for some reason i started again and everything was normal...so this could just be the my bodie's way of adapting again...


----------



## free3dom

Rudi said:


> I am jst worried that its the main cause of it.. id rather give up the other pleasures in life, but vaping has become a lifestyle/hobby and i realy dont see myself quiting it.. i feel part of something now.. Smoking for me is a stereotype class... vaping is a new lifestyle, and by the research i have personally done everything points in the GOOD direction... its the time frame that worries me a bit...did my medical 5 months ago..BP fine.. quit smoking and vaping for 4 Months.. BP high... coincidence? i dnt know



That is a serious downer...I hope for your sake that it is not the vaping that caused it. Maybe for a test run you could try vaping 0mg juice and see if that has an effect? 

But before you get bent out of shape, I guess it would be ideal to see if the problem persists - it could always be due to something completely unrelated and the change might be even be recent (even though it coincides with your vaping time).


----------



## Andre

Do not panic. Check your bp over a couple of days. Best to take resting bp. Unlikely imo that vaping is the root cause.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rudi

Andre said:


> Do not panic. Check your bp over a couple of days. Best to take resting bp. Unlikely imo that vaping is the root cause.


The Doc said he wants to see me for a follow-up on monday.. will be reporting back on the matter on monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH

I am surprised your doctor didn't hook you up with one of those 24 hour portable BP units - our BP changes all the time and there is always the dreaded 'white coat syndrome' - which is essentially when we exhibit elevated BP when in a clinical setting. This 24 hour monitor takes your BP every hour and at the end of the 24 hour period your doctor simply downloads the data and they establish your BP average and then would normally consult with you further if it's necessary to go onto meds to control your BP.
I personally went through all of this myself earlier this year - all I will say is not a fun time was had by all. My BP is stable now that I'm taking my tabs, exercising, watching my salt intake and generally living a healthier lifestyle which includes vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rudi

KimH said:


> I am surprised your doctor didn't hook you up with one of those 24 hour portable BP units - our BP changes all the time and there is always the dreaded 'white coat syndrome' - which is essentially when we exhibit elevated BP when in a clinical setting. This 24 hour monitor takes your BP every hour and at the end of the 24 hour period your doctor simply downloads the data and they establish your BP average and then would normally consult with you further if it's necessary to go onto meds to control your BP.
> I personally went through all of this myself earlier this year - all I will say is not a fun time was had by all. My BP is stable now that I'm taking my tabs, exercising, watching my salt intake and generally living a healthier lifestyle which includes vaping


he acctually made mention of those units but told me to take the weeked easy and do the follow up on monday.. maybe if he finds something off then he will put me on it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Rudi said:


> he acctually made mention of those units but told me to take the weeked easy and do the follow up on monday.. maybe if he finds something off then he will put me on it..


They actually don't interfere with your day to day life too badly, and surprisingly enough it didn't bother me while I slept (which I thought it would)
Best of luck and I will be watching out for your feedback on this thread.


----------



## johan

@Rudi, just from personal experience, it might not be your HP cause, but give it a try. Cut out all sugar, and unfortunately your Coke is the 1'st to go, second will be fine meal, i.e bread. After I done that, BP normalized and even my cholesterol levels went below average for my age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rudi

johan said:


> @Rudi, just from personal experience, it might not be your HP cause, but give it a try. Cut out all sugar, and unfortunately your Coke is the 1'st to go, second will be fine meal, i.e bread. After I done that, BP normalized and even my cholesterol levels went below average for my age.


Is reg so Oom @johan Coke and bread have already been cut out from yesterday already

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> @Rudi, just from personal experience, it might not be your HP cause, but give it a try. Cut out all sugar, and unfortunately your Coke is the 1'st to go, second will be fine meal, i.e bread. After I done that, BP normalized and even my cholesterol levels went below average for my age.


I was a huge coke fan, fizzy cooldrinks were all I would drink, hated water! Now that I'm vaping full time, water is the only thing that quenches my thirst, hate fizzy drinks, love water!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rudi said:


> Is reg so Oom @johan Coke and bread have already been cut out from yesterday already



Just don't ever address me as "Oom" again! - only young girls that scream "Wow oom" are allowed  to address me as such.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rudi

johan said:


> Just don't ever address me as "Oom" again! - only young girls that scream "Wow oom" are allowed  to address me as such.


 I was waiting for that one


----------



## johan

Rudi said:


> I was waiting for that one



Now if you knew, why the feck did you do it - I assume you're looking for either :

#1: trouble;
or
#2: attention

make your honest pick boet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

HRH stopped smoking when I started vapeing and her blood presssure went up. Doc said it sometimes happens when you stop smoking and just to give the body time to acclimatize. Do go for a bp check every month though. HRH's normalized about 7 months after quitting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Rudi

johan said:


> Now if you knew, why the feck did you do it - I assume you're looking for either :
> 
> #1: trouble;
> or
> #2: attention
> 
> make your honest pick boet.


Bit of both

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rudi said:


> Bit of both



All in the name of good fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rudi

So i went to the Docter again yesterday for the follow up appointment... note that i have been vaping the same as i always do, i just replaced coke with some water and started walking a bit.. BP last week was 160/100... BP yesterday was 120/80
So Vaping is not the cause and the Doc even told me that i should stay away from the Cigs/coke and stick to vaping...
In the process now of changing our lifestyle and my fiance is also looking at vaping in a diffrent light now that the Doc said vaping isnt bad
Happy Days!

Anyways thank you all for your input on the subject!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> So i went to the Docter again yesterday for the follow up appointment... note that i have been vaping the same as i always do, i just replaced coke with some water and started walking a bit.. BP last week was 160/100... BP yesterday was 120/80
> So Vaping is not the cause and the Doc even told me that i should stay away from the Cigs/coke and stick to vaping...
> In the process now of changing our lifestyle and my fiance is also looking at vaping in a diffrent light now that the Doc said vaping isnt bad
> Happy Days!
> 
> Anyways thank you all for your input on the subject!


Whopeeee! Awesome.....do consider banting for that lifestyle change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rudi said:


> So i went to the Docter again yesterday for the follow up appointment... note that i have been vaping the same as i always do, i just replaced coke with some water and started walking a bit.. BP last week was 160/100... BP yesterday was 120/80
> So Vaping is not the cause and the Doc even told me that i should stay away from the Cigs/coke and stick to vaping...
> In the process now of changing our lifestyle and my fiance is also looking at vaping in a diffrent light now that the Doc said vaping isnt bad
> Happy Days!
> 
> Anyways thank you all for your input on the subject!



That is FANTASTIC news @Rudi 
Awesome - well done
I like your doctor! 
He/she is very switched on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rudi said:


> So i went to the Docter again yesterday for the follow up appointment... note that i have been vaping the same as i always do, i just replaced coke with some water and started walking a bit.. BP last week was 160/100... BP yesterday was 120/80
> So Vaping is not the cause and the Doc even told me that i should stay away from the Cigs/coke and stick to vaping...
> In the process now of changing our lifestyle and my fiance is also looking at vaping in a diffrent light now that the Doc said vaping isnt bad
> Happy Days!
> 
> Anyways thank you all for your input on the subject!



Thats grate news!!!! Thanks for sharing. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee

Rudi said:


> So i went to the Docter again yesterday for the follow up appointment... note that i have been vaping the same as i always do, i just replaced coke with some water and started walking a bit.. BP last week was 160/100... BP yesterday was 120/80
> So Vaping is not the cause and the Doc even told me that i should stay away from the Cigs/coke and stick to vaping...
> In the process now of changing our lifestyle and my fiance is also looking at vaping in a diffrent light now that the Doc said vaping isnt bad
> Happy Days!
> 
> Anyways thank you all for your input on the subject!


Thanks for the feedback @Rudi, I love hearing positive news like this


----------

